# Lake Champlain



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi folks, been a while, but we are still camping and fishing! Looking for a nice campground on Lake Champlain on the Vermont or north side preferably as we will be coming from the west and then departing to the north back to Canada. We have our two smallest with us, ages 2 and 4, as well as my guide dog Maestro, a 6-year old Burnese Mountain Dog. We are camping in our 2007 23RS. Heard a lot of nice things about Lake Champlain and would like try it out -- the beaches and the fishing.

If you want to hear about my fishing adventures and efforts to open up the sport to people with vision loss, visit www.blindfishingboat.com

Thanks for any advice / recommendations.

Cheers, 
Lawrence and Anne


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Karma,
This is a nice small campground here in the islands on Lake Champlain. Camp Skyland We haven't stayed here, but I've heard only good things about it, and the their beach has 2 MAJOR plus' over many of the other cg's here in the islands. 1) it is NOT across a busy public road, and 2) it isn't down a 30 foot or more cliff.

another one here in the islands is Apple Island Resort This is a fairly large cg, with some seasonals, and US Rte 2 runs between it and the lake for boating, not sure for swimming.

there are also 2 here in my town of Isle La Motte, that are primarily seasonal cg's but do occasionally have a "day-tripper" site open. They are Summer Place Campground 802-928-3300 and Lakehurst Campground 802-928-3266

and as always an Outbacker is welcome at our house we have water and electric, and a sewer pump, but don't offer lake front or much in the way of amenities!


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

Apple Island has a nice pool too, if you are not up to taking the kids into the lake. Because this is so close to home, I don't often go there. There is a state park (dry camping) on the lake too. It used to be our favorite place when our kids were little, so I haven't been there in quite a long while. Button Bay state park. It's in Vergennes and right on the lake and also has a pool. The sites were very large but no shade at all. And of course, no hookups.

susan/vt


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I never gave state parks a thought, as I just assumed you'd want hook ups. Lake Carmi and Grand Isle State parks are nice too and do have some shady spots. Just an FYI to make it easier for you none of the Vermont State Parks have hook-ups.


----------

